# Trash the Dress session



## i Kandi Photography (Aug 25, 2009)

So, Im getting ready to book my first Trash the Dress session. Pretty excited about it since it will add something unique to my portfolio. It's a pretty unique case also. Normally these sessions are shot with both Bride and Groom and has a little love behind it (although you ARE trashing your dress ) but the girl I will be shooting got married and divorced in a matter of months and is extremely excited to LITERALLY trash her dress! She is willing to do anything. I have seen the typical under waterfall photos, in water, rolling in grass..etc. but was wondering if anyone had any other good ideas for this situation. I have seen the photo of the girl running with the dress burning (which my client loves) and wasnt sure how that was done. I'm guessing alot of photoshop and read he used a dummie or something. Just would love to get some other ideas aside from whats out there =)


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery (Aug 25, 2009)

How about paints or markers? Have little kids draw on her or something. That could be fun lol


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 25, 2009)

The possibilities are endless.  Think of 'dirty' locations like junk yards or old factories etc.  Someplace where a bride would look totally out of place.

I like the paint idea, although it would probably be a one shot deal and it would look best if the dress started off clean.  

That's the biggest problem with TTD, you may only get one chance at the killer shot of her actually getting the dress dirty.  All the subsequent shots will be of an already dirty dress.


----------



## i Kandi Photography (Aug 25, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> The possibilities are endless. Think of 'dirty' locations like junk yards or old factories etc. Someplace where a bride would look totally out of place.
> 
> I like the paint idea, although it would probably be a one shot deal and it would look best if the dress started off clean.
> 
> That's the biggest problem with TTD, you may only get one chance at the killer shot of her actually getting the dress dirty. All the subsequent shots will be of an already dirty dress.


 
Love the ideas. Thanks everyone. I didnt even think about a junkyard. Are they easy to access or do you have to notify the owner. She did mention "wanting" to burn the dress afterwards but im trying to think of a way to do this and still make it look good for a picture. I could just have it laying on the ground and shoot down at it while standing on a ladder, but hope to figure something else out .The shot of that model running with her dress on fire is just an outstanding idea! Any volunteers??


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh yes. Cleanse it with FIRE!

*ahem* Um, if you come up with an awesome way to light a dress on fire and make it look cool, I wanna see.


----------



## Joves (Aug 25, 2009)

Well the fire thing can work if it has a long train. Start the train on fire and let her run just have a fire extinguisher handy. Mud is always good too. Also you could spot burn it then have her wear it as well.


----------



## dizzyg44 (Aug 25, 2009)

Too bad you aren't near a desert....remember the images of the Mannequins used during Atomic bomb testing?  couldn't find the actual image I was looking for but something like this http://8.media.tumblr.com/6fmeZsLUrny1wyaiXaMVeneUo1_500.jpg


or some kind of morbid, bloody, horror flick seen


----------



## Missdaisy (Aug 26, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> The possibilities are endless. Think of 'dirty' locations like junk yards or old factories etc. Someplace where a bride would look totally out of place.


 
Have her in a mechanics shop on a creeper sliding under a car.  Show different shot of her changing the oil.  She could use her dress to wipe her greasy hands off.   Or this is something that you could do in a driveway so you wouldn't actually need to get permission from a shop.


----------



## rub (Aug 26, 2009)

If she is willign to burn it, I am envisioning it half hanging out of a barrle, on fire, with her walking away from it, in just her lingerie and heels, and DEFINATLY not looking back at it 

Good luck - can't wait to see the results!

Geez - I may have to do that for my next session!


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 26, 2009)

Just did one a few days ago.







However, a TTD doesn't mean you literally destroy the dresss (it could if you want, though), however, it does mean you are going to get it dirty.  It is a LOT more economically viable for her to do a TTD, then dry clean *and sell* *the dress* and with those funds, very likely pay for part or even all of the TTD session!  

Flickr slideshow HERE for a few ideas.











Besides, these are the kinds of shots that would drive her ex (and other guys), WILD... instead of being just bitter and burn or completely ruin the dress instead of selling it.

Playing with fire... EXTREMELY irresponsible and dangerous.  Unless you have a lot of experience with fire... stay away from it.  The last thing we want to be reading is a headline like "local photographer permanently scars 80% of recently divoriced bride's face by setting fire to her wedding dress during a photo shoot..."


----------



## Joves (Aug 26, 2009)

Actually I have some fire retarder to control what part of a fabric will burn.


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery (Aug 26, 2009)

I would not let someone set my dress on fire while I am wearing it. That's all I have to say about that. 


Those shots were amazing Jerry. How did you light them?


----------



## madseavets (Aug 27, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> However, a TTD doesn't mean you literally destroy the dresss (it could if you want, though), however, it does mean you are going to get it dirty. It is a LOT more economically viable for her to do a TTD, then dry clean *and sell* *the dress* and with those funds, very likely pay for part or even all of the TTD session! ."


 
Have you tried that? The cost of cleaning is often more than the 2nd hand value of the dress! I did a TTD with a couple who wanted to completely trash the dress specifically because the cost of cleaning it was so high it wasn't worth it. Also, if you're not bothered about salvaging it afterwards, you can be a lot more relaxed during the shoot. Cleaning it to keep it is fine (doesn't really matter if it's still got a few marks on it) but cleaning it to sell is iffy.

Agree about the fire though. Don't set fire to the dress while she's wearing it!!!!!


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 27, 2009)

Joves said:


> Actually I have some fire retarder to control what part of a fabric will burn.



I'd definitely say you have above average knowledge and materials about that.   

Not many out there are going to think about covering the bare arms, legs and face of the bride in fire retardant gel to something so dangrous.   :mrgreen:


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 27, 2009)

madseavets said:


> Have you tried that? The cost of cleaning is often more than the 2nd hand value of the dress!



Of course!  Why would you think I suggest this?

Her dress was $4800 new, cleaner brought it back to like new for $175 and she has since sold it for $800 and the new bride is ecstatic about it... even after seeing the pics of the TTD... which I will likely be doing with this dress again (same dress another gal)!


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 27, 2009)

MelissaMarieImagery said:


> I would not let someone set my dress on fire while I am wearing it. That's all I have to say about that.



Wise choice... lol



MelissaMarieImagery said:


> Those shots were amazing Jerry. How did you light them?



Thank-you.   3-point lighting.  Angles change, but basically it was 2 bare speedlights from the rear and a speedlight w/umbrella from the front.

Nothing complex.


----------



## i Kandi Photography (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your ideas and thanks for the pics Jerry! Those photos are AMAZING!!!  Wish we lived near a beach. Nothing like that in STL. Guess i'll just take her to a muddy river. That should make for some decent pics.
I really like the barrel idea with the dress on fire as she is walking away. Will have to find a barrel though. The hard part is trying to find all of these things! 
Another photo i really want to take is of her at a junkyard of some sort with a VERY old , beat up , rusted truck. Not sure if you have to have permission to access something like that. I dont even know that i have one anywhere around me. Hmmmmm


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 27, 2009)

i Kandi Photography said:


> Thanks everyone for your ideas and thanks for the pics Jerry! Those photos are AMAZING!!!



Thank-you... I have an awesome mentor and good friend. 



i Kandi Photography said:


> Another photo i really want to take is of her at a junkyard of some sort with a VERY old , beat up , rusted truck. Not sure if you have to have permission to access something like that. I dont even know that i have one anywhere around me. Hmmmmm


If you go a day or 2 in advance and look around a few junkyards, I am sure that if you ask, they will give you permission to shoot.  Also often one can find an abandoned car in a field or barn.. just a thought.

I am not fond of the idea of the dress burning in a barrel... you cannot see it's full length  burning... however,  hang that dress on a hanger and from a tripod with a boom arm (NOT a tree that could catch fire!), and that becomes a more viable solution where you can see it burning full length... however, be 101% sure she wants to do this, then plan 3 times, shoot once, shoot fast and shoot many.  There are no second chances.  This situation presents LOTS of possibilities, but play it safe, have an A-B-C fire extinguisher handy and don't use things like gas or what not.  You want a dress on fire, not explosions.



Good luck!


----------

